
It's finally here... The Revolutionary New Cloud9 IDE - felipebueno
http://c9.io/site/code-smarter-code-together/
======
laserDinosaur
Gotta say, that's one of the slickest damn launch videos I've seen in a while.

------
felipebueno
There's not much to say... This is pretty damm awesome =)

------
sirwitti
Seriously, amazing video!

